# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Marc Dauer, MD- 1931 Grafts FUT

## Marc Dauer, MD

Greetings,

This patient of mine received 1931 grafts via FUT to the frontal scalp. The results are shown after 9 months so the patient should see some increased cosmetic density over the next 3-6 months. 
The patient is already thrilled with his results. 

For more information

www.MDNewHair.com

----------

